# [Bildbausteine] Objekt Eigenschaften verändern



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte da noch mal eine erneute Frage zu BB, weiß jemand ob mann Objekteigenschaften von eingefügten Objekten per Script
oder auch anders verändern kann. Als Beispiel die Größe eines Rechteckes in Abhängigkeit von irgendwelchen Variabeln.

Noch einaml zur erklärung, ich habe eine Windowsähnliche Bildschirmnavigation und die ich je nach Maschinenaufbau parametriere und
dann einzelene Menüpunkte zu bzw. wegschalte. Dieses mache ich zZ. mit einen Globalen Script, mir ist es aber lieber wenn ich das
als Makro mit allen Drum und Dran in einen Bildbaustein packen könnte, um es für sich als abgeschlossenes Objekt zu sehen.





gruß helmut

PS. WinCC Flexibel 2008SP2


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2011)

Hallo Helmut,
so etwas Ähnliches wollte ich auch schon mal machen - geht nicht ... :sb5: (ich wollte die Sichtbarkeit eines Buttons in dem BB ändern)

Deine eingebetteten Objekte werden nicht als Unter-Objekte des BB verarbeitet sondern immer noch absolut. Entsprechend verhält es sich dann mit der Namens-Angabe (und nur über die kommst du ja überhaupt an die Properties ran). Du hast zwar vielleicht einen myBB und darin ein myAnzeigefeld, kannst dieses aber eben nicht über myBB\myAnzeigefeld als Tagname ansprechen.

Fazit:
Leider haben die Flex-BB's (obwohl sie zunächst so wirken) nichts mit den UserControls von z.B. VisualStudio zu tun ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

ich kann garnicht verstehen das Siemens immer alles so ausbremst und
vor allem Dingen warum machen die es uns Anwendern so schwer, eine
vernünftige Oberfläche so zu gestalten zu können, ohne das mann sich
immer so verbiegen muss. 
Alles aber auch Alles, was zu einer vernünftigen Oberflächen gestaltung
dazu gehört muß mann sich selber basteln und da werden die Hürden 
auch noch hoch gesteckt. Ich will doch wegen solcher kleinen Anforderungen
nicht gleich zu WinCC greifen müssen.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2011)

Könnte man nicht die betreffenden Propertys nach außen auf die Schnittstelle des BB führen und dort z.Bsp. eine interne (oder auch externe, je nachdem) Variable anfügen? Auf diese sollte man dann doch auch per Script zugriff nehmen können.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2011)

... jetzt muss ich dazu mal das "böse Wort" verwenden :  OOP

Alles was irgendwie mit Objekten zu tun hat ist für Siemens (und vielleicht auch so einige andere) ein absolutes Fremdwort.

Man muß es ja auch mal so sehen :
Wir freuen uns alle darüber wenn das "schöne neue TIA" irgendwann einmal funktionieren wird - es eröffnet uns dann ja immerhin (z.B. im Visu-Bereich) Dinge, die in gängigen anderen Entwicklungssystemen schon seit fast einem Jahrzehnt zum Standard gehören ... 

Ich bin also mal gespannt, ob ich es "aktiver" Programmierer erlebe, dass Siemens  (und vielleicht auch so einige andere) im 21. Jahrhundert ankommen ... 
Ich bitte um Endschuldigung für die Polemik - aber so bin ich halt ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

kann mann stellenweise, aber wenn ich z.b. die Größe nehme, hat diese
das Format "size". Eigentlich bräuchte ich aber Höhe und Breite, da fängt
schon das Dilema an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

Die änderungen in TIA sind ja jetzt nicht so unfangreich und ich glaube 
da wird auch nicht mehr viel kommen.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich bin also mal gespannt, ob ich es "aktiver" Programmierer erlebe, dass Siemens (und vielleicht auch so einige andere) im 21. Jahrhundert ankommen ...
> Ich bitte um Endschuldigung für die Polemik - aber so bin ich halt ...


 
im bezug auf Siemens ist das ja nicht Polemik sondern realität, also ausdrücklich erlaubt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2011)

@Ralle:
Ja ... verschiedene der Einzel-Properties lassen sich nach "aussen" leiten und sich so dann teilweise sinnvoll verwenden - ob das, was Helmut da vorhat, geht wage ich hier aber zu bezweifeln. Das hiesse dann ja, ein Script um den BB drum herum zu bauen und damit ist es dann eben nicht mehr "gekapselt" einsetzbar - da könnte er es dann auch genausogut mit einem "normalen" Bild und den darauf befindlichen Objekten wesentlich übersichtlicher realisieren.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2011)

Also nochmal zu den Properties :

Ich habe das bei mir so gemacht, dass die Sachen dann als "nicht geblitzte" Eigenschaften herausgelegt sind. So manipuliere ich dann z.B. die Beschriftung oder die Farbe (oder oder) eines dieser "Controls".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

Wie sieht das dann mit größen oder Position aus, wie packe ich die den an?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2011)

Ist nicht getestet oder irgendwie verifiziert, aber dann nur außerhalb des BB's und dann dessen Eigenschaften mit 
	
	



```
Set myItem = HmiRuntime.ActiveScreen.ScreenItems("Bildbaustein_2")
 myItem.Left=100
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ist nicht getestet oder irgendwie verifiziert, aber dann nur außerhalb des BB's und dann dessen Eigenschaften mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
könnte mann das den nicht einfach in das internen Script nutzen, das heißt eine Globale eigenschaft des BB intern bearbeiten....mmh


----------

